# $40 At Barns & Noble



## Edrick (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I have $40 in gift cards to spend at barns and noble. Does anyone have recommendations for a book that I can obtain to teach me more about either power distribution (genny, camlock, big rigs) type stuff or in general lighting for events / concerts. If all else fails a general lighting book to further my knowledge?


----------



## Raktor (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/collaborative-articles/5981-theatre-books.html

Have fun!


----------



## Edrick (Oct 29, 2009)

Just browsed through those the problem seems to be the ones that I know will cover what I'm looking into like the commercial ones and such have a price tag way out of what I'm looking for. The other ones I'm not so sure about I'll continue browsing those books and see what I can find =). While I do that does anyone have any specific recommendations?

Something that has actual diagrams, pictures, and the such of distribution systems wether it's commercial, show touring, theater, film, etc...


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 29, 2009)

The two that immediately come to mind that meet your criteria are:
_Set Lighting Technician's Handbook_, by Harry C. Box
_Concert Lighting--Techniques, Art, and Business_, by James L. Moody.

I know of no book that does a good job explaining power distribution for entertainment systems. Box's book probably comes closest, but concentrates on film/video.


----------



## soundlight (Oct 29, 2009)

_Electricity for the Entertainment Electrician and Technician_ by Richard Cadena.


----------



## Edrick (Oct 29, 2009)

Thankyou much exactly what I was looking for 4.00 over my budget with shipping however I'll scrounge up 4.00 to get it. Thanks!


----------

